# Bottom Hole Assembly for vertical well



## eng.zozo (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​انا اول مره ادرس مادة الحفر والدكتور طلب مني بحث عن 

Bottom Hole Assembly for vertical well وانا تعبت وانا اقرا ما قدرت احصل كتاب كويس وشامل للموضوع .
ارجوا من الاخوه المساعده الله يجزاكم عني الف خير​


----------



## هليون (13 مارس 2009)

عندي انا hbooobk*************


----------



## محمد الاكرم (13 مارس 2009)

السلام
لك
http://www.4shared.com/get/41750776/54f1d84/Drilling__Well_Completion.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/34438767/ffce950c/Carl_Gatlin_-_Drilling_Well_Completion.html?s=1
وفقك الله


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (15 مارس 2009)

thanx for this is book


----------

